

New iOS control: Pull-to-sort control for UITableViews - zogieosagie
http://rme-ideas.com/blog

======
tpetrina
I really dislike this UI concept. It is completely non-discoverable and when
paired with "pull to refresh" it is hard to guess what the pull down gesture
do.

Drawer is a better concept IMHO - it informs the user that there are _some_
actions and the user can check them out to see what they do.

Or maybe I am wrong and people will love to pull down every list just to
discover what is hidden there.

~~~
tadfisher
PTR is pretty common on iOS, so users are pretty well trained to do just that.
It's rare enough on Android that it's usually a bad idea.

On the other side of the coin, you have the Menu button on many Android
devices that pops up ancillary actions that don't fit on the screen. I can't
tell you how many bug reports I get for functionality that I've buried in
there, but if I was paid a dollar for every one, I'd be rich. And this is a
control that has been around for five years...

